# Saginaw River mini-outing, Friday 28th, reports



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

I figured that for the Mini Outing everyone could post there success or skunk here. 

My plan's were a little altered last night, so I won't be there this evening. But I may stop by this afternoon, and chat with a few of ya's. So with that, I decided to go this morning. Ha, that was a bad choice. Didn't even have a single hit this morning. I only had 5 live minnow's, so I used those carefully. I was on the river by 5:30 and fishing by 6. There was actually quite a few people out there this morning.

Have fun this evening everyone, and don't catch them all.
Someone please don't forget riverboy's WISERS,


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

me and huntnut meet up with mike h and his brother this morning at the bait shop and were out on the ice by 7am. things were slow till a color change and they started hitting. i landed an 22" and lost 2 more and huntnut lost a monster at the hole. i had a couple more hits and then everything quit and that was it for the day. we stayed till 1:15 and packed it up. i really wanted to meet more of you but i had to be back to pick my son up from school. heres a pic of my son and the fish.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

I got there about 3 p.m. Spent most of my time watching whales underwater cam. Man that thing is fun.Saw plenty of eyes with no takers.Had only 1 or 2 hits.Some of the boys did all right today.Had a good turnout on the ice tonite.Fun as always & nice to meet more people from the site.The weather was perfect also.

hoffie


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

GREAT time. Well, I got my first ice walleye on a #5 Rainbow Trout Jiggy Rap tipped with a minner, the fish was just shy of 3.25 lbs when I weighed it at home, and it was 22 inches long. Not a beast, but I was happy about it. Tkpolasek put us all to shame, catching his limit of nice fish (Riverboy, post the pic with his fish and the pop can). It was nice seeing old faces and meeting new ones. Chalk up another A+ MS.com outing.


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't get up there until late ( 5:30 PM ) so I wasn't able to meet as many of you as I had wanted to. Those that I did meet and talk with, it was great meeting you and putting faces with the names. I missed one hit on a jig and minnow and after switching to my " secret " lure was able to land a 5 lb'er. Great night, Great company. Lets do it again...Patch


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Got there about 5:00 pm with my son .
Pulled in and saw a face that I recognized from photos on this site, it was Highpowerd and a pal . We exchanged hellos and hit the ice. Son and I left with that nasty smell. I had a few bumps but nothing stuck.
We talked to a guy that had 2 and lost 2 more at the hole .
He had thought what I hadnt , he was fishing the down river end of the crowd, so any fish moving up river hit him before the crowd. And I mean crowd, there had to be at least 100 guys out there , strechted out for 300 yds down the river ,all along the west shore.
I will be back.
OUTSIDER


----------



## faultibalti (Feb 27, 2003)

hi all , went up friday a.m. went to what i was hoping to be my hog alley , fished all day with out any luck going up monday early a.m. hope to do better going to try n of bridge for first time been on the south side across from saginaw rock hoping to see some of u guys


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Nice fish Wildbill! Congrats on a nice 1st ice walleye, Steely-head. 
Lets hear some more stories and see some more pics!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

hey guys, well i got there bright and early and was fishing at 6:10. after not having any luck at 8am i dropped down the aqua-vu and then tried a couple of new holes i finally found a spot were i was seeing alot of fish but getting them to bite was another story. i stayed until 2:40 & saw 58 walleye and 4 perch on the camera with no tackers,although 8 or 10 came right up to the bait and almost kissed it i couldn't buy a hit & i tried everthing,i guess some guys just weren't meet to catch walleye,that was my 5th trip to the sag. this year and haven't caught one yet.i really only meet a couple of you guys but it was nice meeting you maybe next time i'll meet a few more but i had had enough when i got a call from some friends saying that they were heading to higgins for some smelt so i told them to swing by the river and pick me up. we did pretty good between the 5 of us we probably got 600-700.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Whale started another results thread here:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34413

He may not have seen this one. His thread has some pics!


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Sorry for that people, didn't see this one before I started the other !



Whale


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I got the SKUNK .....well over 15 hours of fishing and all I did was watch everyone else catch em'...... I posted more and a pic in the icefishing forum.


----------

